# Maitland USA is running an AT special



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

We want to thank all the AT members, so we are going to run an AT special. If anyone is interested in purchasing a Maitland bow, please contact me through a pm or you can email me at [email protected]

Thanks again ATers for all the input on the Maitland bow.

Les


----------



## jcrain2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Great idea! Get them ordered boys you won't be disappointed!


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks JC!


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

All PMs answered


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

We have flat black Zeus in stock


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

These bows are amazing, forgiving, no shock, steady bows. One other thing, these have a 1/4" adjustment and a 1/8" adjustment for draw length (on the cams)


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Colors for the special are flat black or camo. We also can mix and match:wink:


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

*My Maitland Zeus*

I received my Zeus this week. I didn't post immediately because I wanted to shoot it a bit before jumping in. Mine is all black, rh 60 lb 29.5". The quality is top notch! The black is anodized, which in my opinion is far superior to paint. The machining is very nicely done. 
This bow was very easy to set up. Without much tinkering I achieved beautiful arrow flight. I sighted it in yesterday afternoon, and she and I went to a 3D this morning. I shoot open class, and the first outing I shot 5 down and came in 4th! The Zeus is very accurate, smooth drawing, has almost no shock, and is incredibly quiet. Folks at the tournament couldn't believe how quiet it is. I would buy it again in a heartbeat!!! I'll be grabbing a Retribution very soon as well!
If you're thinking about buying a Maitland, don't hesitate. This is an awesome bow that I look forward shooting... In the morning!!! Another 3d!!!!


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

cuttingedge said:


> I received my Zeus this week. I didn't post immediately because I wanted to shoot it a bit before jumping in. Mine is all black, rh 60 lb 29.5". The quality is top notch! The black is anodized, which in my opinion is far superior to paint. The machining is very nicely done.
> This bow was very easy to set up. Without much tinkering I achieved beautiful arrow flight. I sighted it in yesterday afternoon, and she and I went to a 3D this morning. I shoot open class, and the first outing I shot 5 down and came in 4th! The Zeus is very accurate, smooth drawing, has almost no shock, and is incredibly quiet. Folks at the tournament couldn't believe how quiet it is. I would buy it again in a heartbeat!!! I'll be grabbing a Retribution very soon as well!
> If you're thinking about buying a Maitland, don't hesitate. This is an awesome bow that I look forward shooting... In the morning!!! Another 3d!!!!


Congrats on the shoot! Glad you like it.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that we are getting close to closing up this special. After this is done, you'll have to order from a Pro Shop.

Thanks and God bless,
Les


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

We still have this special going. Contact me for any info. Also, we have Zeus bows in stock.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)




----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

Get'em XwhileX... "Cause" their "Hot"!....and ready boys!! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

:thumbs_upI got "My" "Zeus" order in! "Yeah baby"! :tongue: :thumbs_up


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

archerynutNB said:


> :thumbs_upI got "My" "Zeus" order in! "Yeah baby"! :tongue: :thumbs_up


Nice!


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

We've got a few Rets and Zeus left. Contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

BEETLE GUY said:


> Nice!


"Thanks" Les! :set1_applaud:


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

BEETLE GUY said:


> We've got a few Rets and Zeus left. Contact me if you have any questions.


Sent you a pm, :tongue:


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

arrowblaster said:


> Sent you a pm, :tongue:


pms sent


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

Another Bump for "MaitlandUSA"!


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

*Speed cam*

Any words when the speedcam version is coming out ?

I have friends from club all talking about it but most only want Ret, not that Zeus is a bad bow. And they would like speedcam with it.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

PoppieWellie said:


> Any words when the speedcam version is coming out ?
> 
> I have friends from club all talking about it but most only want Ret, not that Zeus is a bad bow. And they would like speedcam with it.


The speed cams will be out for 2011. We will offer a kit to upgrade your 2010.


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok, we have 30 Rets coming in today that are camo (Timbers Edge) and we have one in black


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

The AT special has come to an end. Want to thank all who took advantage of the sale. I also want to thank all of the AT membersthat have been supporting us and I hope the support will continue.


----------

